# Is there such a thing as...



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, is there


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

never seen or heard of 1 im sure if it existed it would have a price tag higher than that of a 14" rohm


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

It would have to be born and raised in captivity because one in the wild would never survive with such a bright coloration.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

it seems every living thing can be albino, we got albino humans, albine black bears, albino fucken everything!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah but they are blind or very bad sight and are then picked off cause they are weaker so you would have to get one and keep it by itself tank raised and all that 
i figure all the wild ones are removed by natural selection 
my 2 cents 
later


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I was talking about tankbred RBP's. They are bred in considerable quantities nowadays and there must have been albino or other gene related altered fish in the mix. I'm just curious as why don't we see any of them.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

a lil off topic of albino but in regards to cross breedign to get an albino of some sort. i would LOVE to see a caribe/piraya hybred


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

1 UP


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

You cannot get an albino cockroach due to the lack of DNA particles. Thats a *FACT!*.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pilsnah said:


> 1 UP
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Did I miss something?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't see why not. Im not a DNA specialist, however, i would think if it were possible they would be more prevalent because of the large numbers of fry piranha have.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Maybe i should refer this question to Hastatus, he oughta know the answer right?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

1 UP


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pilsnah said:


> Maybe i should refer this question to Hastatus, he oughta know the answer right?
> [snapback]1071938[/snapback]​


Frank's on vacation the next 2 weeks...
Instead of bumping this thread, I think shooting him a PM is a better idea.

I've never heard of albino piranha's myself - the only one I've ever seen that was confused for an albino was a Redbelly that had been kept in complete dark for a long time (if my memory serves me right, it was owned by Jason Bolin - I could be wrong, though) - it was extremely pale, even the fins, and the typical red eye made the illusion of an albino almost perfect.
It's just that I can't dig up those damn pictures


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

it could happen it happens with deer in the wild but i dunno never heard of one tell me if you find out


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

no i dont tihnk so


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

not all animals have albino genes, alot of them get weeded out so quickly because of lack of camo, if all the albino gened piranha get eaten then there will be no genes to pass down and so no albino piranha will be born, i dont know if piranha have an albino gene or not im just saying its possible there is no such thing,


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pilsnah said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe i should refer this question to Hastatus, he oughta know the answer right?
> ...


 Link to -->ALBINISMS @ OPEFE


----------

